# House and 14+ Acres in Western Oregon for Sale



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

1791sq ft newer house, with a super insulation package and one of the only places in the area with DSL internet. 
$312,000.
More info here..
http://highlandcottage.blogspot.com/


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

A Yearly Lease is also Possible.


----------

